
Passengers to face AI lie detector tests at EU airports - skolos
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/ai-lie-detector-eu-airports-scli-intl/index.html
======
fghtr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18351733](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18351733)

